# Aluminum Scrap Prices.



## RYANINMICHIGAN

i just picked up a siding job and the owner wants me to take the aulminum away! I did a job about 2 years ago and got enough back on scrap to almost cover materials. Does anyone know what the going rate for scrap is right now?


----------



## jmic

Yeah about $550.00 for a 30 yd. dumpster. You put it in then call them and say come get your dumpster, then they send you a bill for 550.00 and you pay.
Joe


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN

I am not talking about having it taken away. Does anyone in Ct. take stuff like this to the scrap yard? My buddy who works in electrical takes his family on vacation every year with the copper he picks up around the jobs..


----------



## jmic

I know lots of plumbers, and electricians that take their scrap back and save it to bring in to scrap yards but don't know anyone that brings back Aluminum siding but there must be some I guess. I don't know what they get for scrap aluminum, but hey I do bring back cans and bottles...those nickels add up!:thumbup: 
Joe


----------



## TimNJ

I scrap my aluminum. Here in NJ it is about .40lb. I usually make three drops a year to the scrap yard and get about $1800. Not bad, I wait for a slow or bad weather day and then make my runs.


----------



## Crawdad

Good clean aluminum is always worth scrapping. At Thirty to forty cents a pound, it's easy money.


----------



## red_cedar

Trouble with aluminum is it is so light and you need some space if you are going to hang on to it to make it worth your while. While copper on the other hand is more dense, weighs more.


----------



## K2

jmic said:


> Yeah about $550.00 for a 30 yd. dumpster. You put it in then call them and say come get your dumpster, then they send you a bill for 550.00 and you pay.
> Joe


Joe, We can get dumpsters for free here from the scrap yard if we only put metal in them. At $55 a ton for steel they'll bring all the dumpsters I want. There are also small scrap haulers around that will pick up anything metal for free. <P>

I just checked todays prices at our scrap yard. $1.60/lb for clean copper, $.50 to $.60/lb on aluminum depending on how clean it is.

A couple of years ago the recyclers were hauling old asphalt for free but I'm not sure of that anymore.


----------



## Peladu

TimNJ said:


> I scrap my aluminum. Here in NJ it is about .40lb. I usually make three drops a year to the scrap yard and get about $1800. Not bad, I wait for a slow or bad weather day and then make my runs.


Do the numbers on that.
$1800/.40lb = 4500lbs.
4500lbs / 3 (trips) = 1500lbs per drop. 

I can not immagine what 1500lbs of aluminum looks like, but I bet
its in a mound thats at least 10ft tall and 20ft wide.

That right there, is a alot of scrap.

More numbers:
4500lbs per year / 52 weeks = 87lbs ave per week. 
or
4500lbs per year / 12 months = 375lbs ave per month. 

That right there is what I call dedication!


----------



## ATS

I just removed about 8 sq of al. siding from my house but it's so light the wind keeps blowing it all over. I don't know how much the pile weighs but it can't be much.


----------



## TimNJ

Peladu said:


> Do the numbers on that.
> $1800/.40lb = 4500lbs.
> 4500lbs / 3 (trips) = 1500lbs per drop.
> 
> I can not immagine what 1500lbs of aluminum looks like, but I bet
> its in a mound thats at least 10ft tall and 20ft wide.
> 
> That right there, is a alot of scrap.
> 
> More numbers:
> 4500lbs per year / 52 weeks = 87lbs ave per week.
> or
> 4500lbs per year / 12 months = 375lbs ave per month.
> 
> That right there is what I call dedication!


Peladu, three drops means three different days. Each day I make three different trips so it would be like 9 trips in a year. I do loads of door work. Storm and patio so I do accumulate a LOT of scrap.


----------



## Scott736

*.40 a lb?????*

I live in Flint MI and side mainly new construction... When I do get a reside I love taking the aluminum back to the scrap yards.. I cant believe people are only paying .40 a lb where you live... Here we get .75 a lb and when you figure copper goes for about a buck a lb I think it's definitly worth the trip........


----------



## K2

300 a ton for scrap steel I heard today. I wonder if scrap lumber will ever be worth anything? Maybe I should start saving it.:laughing:


----------



## AllAmerican

Whatever the scrap value of the aluminum may be make sure you charge the Owner to haul away and properly dispose of the materials. :thumbup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Scott736 said:


> I live in Flint MI and side mainly new construction... When I do get a reside I love taking the aluminum back to the scrap yards.. I cant believe people are only paying .40 a lb where you live... Here we get .75 a lb and when you figure copper goes for about a buck a lb I think it's definitly worth the trip........



Metal scrap prices should NOT fluctuate much from State to State. It is a World Commodity.

$.70 Aluminum (average)


----------



## K2

MALCO.New.York said:


> Metal scrap prices should NOT fluctuate much from State to State. It is a World Commodity.
> 
> $.70 Aluminum (average)


I see it fluctuate from one scrapper to another on the same street.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Certainly! It is called Business!!!!! Not unlike Petrol stations on different corners of the same intersection!!!!


----------



## threaderman

If your throwing it away then you have too much money !:laughing:


----------



## AAA Gutter

AllAmerican said:


> Whatever the scrap value of the aluminum may be make sure you charge the Owner to haul away and properly dispose of the materials. :thumbup:


 
Thats exactly right!

We charge the HO for tear off and disposal. I use 16 foot flatbed with plywood sides (looks great):whistling when it gets full, off to the scrapyard,$350.00 in my pocket.:clap:


----------



## Dustball

K2 said:


> 300 a ton for scrap steel I heard today. I wonder if scrap lumber will ever be worth anything? Maybe I should start saving it.:laughing:


Yup, I took some steel to the yard yesterday. $300 per ton.


----------



## swantucky

homework said:


> I,ve heard that pepole have been buying kegs of beer and not returning the kegs, instead they scap'em because the money for the keg scrap is much more then some stores charge as a deposit for return.
> bonus you keep the beer.


The scrapyard I go to will not take kegs for that reason. There are so many theiving bastards out there more time than not they have a off-duty police officer checking loads.


----------



## dounato

*Aluminum Irrigation Pipe.*

Can you use?:
1,095' of 8" Aluminum Mainline Irrigation Pipe. 
1,430' of 8" Aluminum Gated Irrigation Pipe. 
1,920' of 6" Aluminum Gated Irrigation Pipe. 

If you can email me soon, or send me your phon nr.
Regards,

Antoine 
+4586150472


----------



## MALCO.New.York

dounato said:


> Can you use?:
> 1,095' of 8" Aluminum Mainline Irrigation Pipe.
> 1,430' of 8" Aluminum Gated Irrigation Pipe.
> 1,920' of 6" Aluminum Gated Irrigation Pipe.
> 
> If you can email me soon, or send me your phon nr.
> Regards,
> 
> Antoine
> +4586150472


*I just received a Phone Call from this person. He IS real. I can not, as of yet, vouch for his offering. I WILL advise as events progress.*


----------



## PA woodbutcher

MALCO.New.York said:


> *I just received a Phone Call from this person. He IS real. I can not, as of yet, vouch for his offering. I WILL advise as events progress.*


Where is he from?


----------



## Rancher2009

*Metal Prices*

I live in Colorado. I own a Ranch and have lots of scrap metal and lots of aluminum irrigation pipe that I would love to scrap. Does anyone know what the current prices are for scrap iron or scrap aluminum??? thanks.


----------



## rustyjames

Rancher2009 said:


> I live in Colorado. I own a Ranch and have lots of scrap metal and lots of aluminum irrigation pipe that I would love to scrap. Does anyone know what the current prices are for scrap iron or scrap aluminum??? thanks.


 
http://www.recycle.net/Metal-N/Aluminum/index.html?affilid=100029

Metal prices are a long way off from just a few months ago. I wouldn't count on the prices going up anytime soon either.


----------



## doubleaction

Yeah I actually made quite a bit of money scraping this summer.

We were getting $250 a ton for scrap steel (cars and such)
$3.10 a lb for #1 copper witch is clean copper with no metal.
$ .85 a lb of clean sheet aluminum.

Those prices are 1/3 of what they are now.


----------



## AAA Gutter

Rancher2009 said:


> I live in Colorado. I own a Ranch and have lots of scrap metal and lots of aluminum irrigation pipe that I would love to scrap. Does anyone know what the current prices are for scrap iron or scrap aluminum??? thanks.


 
Last time we took clean sheet aluminum to the scrapper, we got .25 a pound:sad:

It was .40 last summer


----------



## Nac

.22 cents for siding the other day


----------



## SNC

*its going to get worse*

By the time Clarence Inman paid all the bills associated with his Dumas recycling operation, the $79 he netted for the last load of aluminum cans he sold to a North Little Rock recycling center - 6,400 pounds in all - didn't begin to cover the rented lot, utilities on the portable building and the gas to haul the cans. 
"I lost big time," he said last week from his Rison home. "Right now is a bad time for anyone to be in recycling." 
The fall in Inman's fortune has coincided with a steep, global economic downturn that has sent the prices of oil, aluminum and other commodities plunging on world markets, a decline that may well determine how many used beverage containers Arkansans will see on the side of the road in the coming months. 
When the price of aluminum cans reached 85 cents a pound this year at the Express Recycling Center, an arm of the Tenebaum Recycling Group, Mark DeWitt thought his operation might process 11 million pounds this year, up from the nine million pounds the center has processed in recent years. Machines bind the cans into colorful, shiny 900-pound bales. But whereas the center used to routinely ship out a truckload a day, last week saw the center schedule only three truckloads. 
"If [the price] gets any lower you'll start to see a lot more cans on the side of the road," DeWitt said. "We try to accommodate everyone as much as we can, but we hear the grumbles." 
And the grumblers say that collecting cans no longer is worth the trouble. 
In the Heber Springs area, people who collected cans could go to Service Recycling of Heber Springs, turn in 50 pounds of aluminum cans and walk out with $25, said Kendrick Ketchum, the owner. "People could have some walking around money." 
Today, if they turned in the same amount of cans, they would walk out with $5. 
"People are not happy," said Ketchum, who recommends they take their cans to Express rather than accept his 10-centa-pound price. 
Unlike other recyclables, such as plastics and cardboard, where the market has evaporated, the market remains for the ubiquitous can, no matter how little they are worth. After all, the nation's soft drink and beer producers ship 100 billion aluminum cans to thirsty consumers; 54 billion are recycled, which means billions more go unrecycled. Martha Treece of Clinton, a broker of recyclable materials that don't include cans, wonders why more cans aren't turned in. 
"It's the easiest thing to recycle," she said. 
Alcoa processed 500 million pounds of aluminum cans, the equivalent of 17 billion individual cans, last year at its Knoxville recycling plant, said Gregory Wittbecker, director of corporate recycling strategy for Alcoa. The cans together with other aluminum scrap accounted for 20 percent of the company's aluminum production in 2007, he said. 
The price of cans closely tracks the price of virgin aluminum, the benchmark for which is the London Exchange. In May, virgin aluminum reached $3,000 for a metric ton; now it's trading at half that, Wittbecker said. A pound of aluminum cans will always cost slightly less than a pound of virgin aluminum, the reason being is that some aluminum is lost in re-processing aluminum cans back into aluminum sheeting, Wittbecker said. 
Nowadays, many cans aren't recycled with an eye toward profit. Cans are among the household recyclables that homeowners in Little Rock and North Little Rock routinely place on their curbs each week. Waste Management Inc., which has the contract in both cities to run the curbside recycling program, has detected no downturn in recyclables the company collects in Little Rock and North Little Rock, company officials said. 
"People should do it because it's the right thing to do" for the environment, Treece said. "There will be people who go out of business because they wanted to make money in it. You have to go back to the footprint we want to leave for our future." 
Still, not every community has curbside recycling programs, particularly ones in rural areas. Recyclers such as Express and a handful of others in the state fill the void by contracting with smaller operations around the state, such as the one Inman runs. DeWitt figures he has about 80 such operators in six states. He keeps track of them with pins on a wall map. Several are tied to salvage yards; others are small operations tied to separate operations: a wrecker service in Stuttgart or a feed store in Brinkley. Many are like Inman, who relies on his operation to supplement a Navy pension. 
If the small dealers have enough volume, DeWitt provides them with a machine that automatically flattens the can. A new flattening machine can cost $15,000, DeWitt said. 
Inman, 67, got into the business for health reasons. He started picking up cans for exercise more than 14 years ago. The practice began while the Navy retiree walked to aid his recovery from heart surgery. 
"I did a lot of walking," Inman said. "I thought I might as well pick up cans while I'm walking. I really enjoyed it." 
Inman parlayed his enjoyment into running an Arkadelphia recycling operation owned by someone else. When it closed, DeWitt persuaded him to open his own center in Dumas about 10 years ago. At the height of the recycling boom, Inman said his business generated $250,000 in annual revenue. It takes about five to six weeks to collect the 5,000 to 7,000 pounds of cans that can make it worth his while to go to North Little Rock. For December, he's collected 600 pounds of aluminum cans so far. It doesn't help that he's cut back the hours of operation to three days a week. 
"The low prices are killing us," Inman said. "We've seen downturns, but I've never seen anything like it is right now. I don't know how the smaller dealers are going to survive this." 
DeWitt, who has pulled some pins from his wall map, preaches patience. 
"It'll be back," DeWitt said. "I just don't know when."


----------



## jockodog

*Aluminum scrap pieces*

I recently removed an air conditioner which went through the walls of the house. Now i have the job of closing the opening. Problem is i need to replace siding with aluminum to match. Your post sounds interesting. Where are you located?


----------

